# Know any iPhone cases???



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a iPhone 4 like everyone in the world and iv been looking for a VAG iPhone case but iv had little luck. Anyone have a nice one? And post some pics


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Brostance.com has some cool ones. 

When you click the link, search the keyword: airbyrobles

Coupon code: fingersInToesSpread.


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)




----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Joel Goodson said:


> Brostance.com has some cool ones.
> 
> When you click the link, search the keyword: airbyrobles
> 
> Coupon code: fingersInToesSpread.


 Okay thanks I'll check it out

Btw that is such a sick case!!!!!


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

nothing to do with VAG but I think I have the coolest iphone case ever, if you're old enough to even know what this is :laugh: I wonder if it would work to align a mk2 shifter?


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

Joel Goodson said:


> Brostance.com has some cool ones.
> 
> When you click the link, search the keyword: airbyrobles
> 
> Coupon code: fingersInToesSpread.


Best cases out there! Top quality!


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

I want one with a down and out logo.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Joel Goodson said:


> Brostance.com has some cool ones.
> 
> When you click the link, search the keyword: airbyrobles
> 
> Coupon code: fingersInToesSpread.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

Hater GTI said:


> I want one with a down and out logo.


BroStance has em.


----------



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

greenraVR6 said:


> nothing to do with VAG but I think I have the coolest iphone case ever, if you're old enough to even know what this is :laugh: I wonder if it would work to align a mk2 shifter?


Haha. Yupp I have a black one. People ask me about it all the time.


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Rocking the vans case for now


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

No one cares about your cassette case BRO.
This isn't the 'Post your hipster iPhone case' thread.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Best case I've had is the Racecase. You'll be a big fan if you like machined aluminum parts.


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

lostorbit said:


> Best case I've had is the Racecase. You'll be a big fan if you like machined aluminum parts.




 :thumbup:


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

That case ain't dubbin.


----------



## volcom06 (Aug 3, 2010)

why would you quote all those images just to put a thumbs up emoticon.


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Didn't mean to I meant to post the one of just the silver side buttons. My bad had a stupid moment


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Clyde Smith said:


> That case ain't dubbin.


its hellaflush though dogg


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Vroom case. I had one of those on my old 3G, liked it a lot.


----------



## DELTORO (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## cra2y86 (Nov 27, 2004)

i keep my iphone in a pink sock


----------



## Estacaco (Oct 10, 2010)

iPhones, the sheep shoes of the cell phone world.


----------



## eight~deuce (Aug 11, 2011)

lostorbit said:


> Best case I've had is the Racecase.


because race-phone? :laugh:


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

I named my phone, Phone. It needs hella rare brostance


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.lowlygentlemen.com/?page_id=34#ecwid:category=2086102&mode=product&product=9652195


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

Clyde Smith said:


> No one cares about your cassette case BRO.
> This isn't the 'Post your hipster iPhone case' thread.





Clyde Smith said:


> That case ain't dubbin.


seems like mr. negativity needs a hug to cheer him up


----------



## toyotology (Apr 15, 2006)

Supposedly that racecase doesnt work with white iphones?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

Hater GTI said:


> I have a iPhone 4 like everyone in the world and iv been looking for a VAG iPhone case but iv had little luck. Anyone have a nice one? And post some pics


So you've got an iPhone, but you can't spell I've? Skip spending cash on a case and get yourself a few lessons on basic grammar. Perhaps you could buy a cheap case and throw a sweet sticker-stack on it . You know, like all the Dubbers do, make sure you place the at some horrifyingly awful angle while you're at it.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

Everyone in the world has an iPhone? 
Blackhole this BS.


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

I just taped two euro plates that read DUBBBBBBBBIN around my phone. ****s rare.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

toyotology said:


> Supposedly that racecase doesnt work with white iphones?


That is correct. The white iPhone seems to be slightly thicker and the case won't go on.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

VAGRounded.com sells pretty nice dubbed out cases for the iPhone.


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

I just roll without a case on my Android. No scratches after a year. 
The way I see it - why not enjoy the phone rather than get a cnc-machined, bulky aircraft-grade aluminum cover for it. It will most likely be replaced in a few years anyway.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Kritter said:


>



Yo you drive an NCC1701?

:heart: Star Trek TNG.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

08-Jetta said:


> I just roll without a case on my Android. No scratches after a year.


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the phone much better without the case, but the $20 case has saved my phone from destruction a couple times. Iphones are like holding a greased piece of ice


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

Can we change the title of this thread to "what is the best cellphone?"


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

mschulte said:


> Can we change the title of this thread to "what is the best cellphone?"


everyone already knows its the iphone, droids are junk from what I've seen :laugh:


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

audi80Quattro said:


> http://www.lowlygentlemen.com/?page_id=34#ecwid:category=2086102&mode=product&product=9652195


 👍


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hater GTI said:


> :thumbup:


 Don't quote the entire series of pics n00b


Estacaco said:


> iPhones, the sheep shoes of the cell phone world.


madcuzucantaffordone? O and can you see this? 💩🇩🇪


----------



## Estacaco (Oct 10, 2010)

vento86 said:


> Don't quote the entire series of pics n00b
> 
> 
> madcuzucantaffordone? O and can you see this? 💩🇩🇪


I could get one anytime I wanted, I sell them. They're overly priced bricks. I've sold enough of them to know first hand how ****ty they can be  BTW my Samsung Galaxy is worth just as much as an iPhone. Like its said in the car world. Function over style


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Funny thing. I had 3 Samsung galaxy s 4gs. Those phones sucked the big one. Had tons of problems. Said f tmobile. And got Verizon and an iPhone and haven't had any problem since


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone know where I could get a sweet iPhone case?


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Dutchsider said:


> Anyone know where I could get a sweet iPhone case?


PayPal me 500 and I'll send you a nice one


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

What's your paypal?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm all for use and protection.

http://rokform.com/


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.zazzle.com/vintage_custom_1977_volks_wagen_beetle_convertible_case-179479118147065611


----------



## Miami GTI (Jan 14, 2012)

These look pretty sick... 











found it on www.casemachine.com blog.


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

holy bump.


----------

